# Water Droplets 2nd Take



## Davor (Feb 11, 2011)

This time with an Sb-800, still haven't learned the ins and outs of the flash but progress is coming along quite well in my opinion. 

C&C always welcomed.



























The Setup


----------



## Alphenaar (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice! I really like the second and fourth especially. Compliments on the creative setup!


----------



## FranDaMan (Feb 11, 2011)

love the shots and envy the fact you can sip on a timmies whenever you want !!!


----------



## mishele (Feb 11, 2011)

#2 is my fav!!! They all look great though!! Nice job!


----------



## PhillyPhoton (Feb 11, 2011)

very sharp! :thumbup:

did you use the Tamron 90mm f/2.8 SP Macro for these?


----------



## Davor (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you for the kind comments, yes i did use the Tamron 90mm f2.8 for these. 

And to be honest, i don't even drink coffee, but i still go to timmies for other things


----------



## Miladymimi (Feb 11, 2011)

2 and 4 are my favorites.  Very nice job.  Thanks for the pictures of your set up


----------



## FoggyLens (Feb 11, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## DevonBlomquist (Feb 12, 2011)

That's amazing!! I would love to know how to do this! I've tried before but I have no clue how to get it so clear...


----------



## Formatted (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow...


----------



## Davor (Feb 12, 2011)

DevonBlomquist said:


> That's amazing!! I would love to know how to do this! I've tried before but I have no clue how to get it so clear...



what kind of equipment are you using?, and ill tell you what ur doing wrong.


----------



## DevonBlomquist (Feb 13, 2011)

Davor said:


> DevonBlomquist said:
> 
> 
> > That's amazing!! I would love to know how to do this! I've tried before but I have no clue how to get it so clear...
> ...


 
All I really did was take my camera and put it on macro setting, (it's a canon power shot s3 Is) keep it still and try and take pics when the drop landed in the water... haha. 

I have a feeling you might say that I'm doing _everthing_ wrong.


----------



## Davor (Feb 13, 2011)

you should be using a flash to freeze the droplet, and you need tons of patience to get the timing right. Without a flash it will come out blurry if its inside. 

You can always google how to make a homemade defuser for your pop up flash and stick that on there and you'll get descent results with it, obviously with a off camera flash it comes out much better.


----------



## DevonBlomquist (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info! 

I tried it, and it is indeed very frustrating. >

Since my camera doesn't ahve a good manual focus it was especially challenging! I had to use auto focus. To get it to focus on the droplet, I had to put my finger where the drop was going to be, remove my finger, and then take the shot when the water dropped. lol. 

I only got a few shots that were clear, and the background sucks but I am pleased I got it in action!

Thanks again for showing these awesome pics and telling me hao.


----------



## Mecal (Feb 13, 2011)

very creative setup!


----------



## Davor (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you! That tripod thingie is actually used for big pots to be placed over a fire and make like soups and such


----------



## K8-90 (Feb 13, 2011)

Ha! Got to be Canadian, using a Timmie's cup so expertly 

Love the second one. I really appreciate you posting your setup! I tried it once and it was a flop... I was wondering how people were getting such great colours - bouncing the flash of something colourful is brilliant! Question though: Are you photographing the droplets falling on the knife, or are you filling the tub with water?


----------



## Davor (Feb 13, 2011)

^^ Thank you! I honestly tried a bunch of things to drip water for me, but they where either hitting too fast or not enough. But poking a whole at the bottom of a timmies cup seemed to do the job just right. 

And the knife, yeah i was taking pictures of it.


----------

